# Gaming Pc um die 800€



## EXcessStyle (6. Februar 2015)

*Gaming Pc um die 800€*

Hallöle,

bin noch neu hier und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Da ich nun von meinem Laptop auf einen gaming Rechner umsteigen will, hätte ich die Frage an euch, ob ihr mir da mal was zusammenstellen könnt. Mein Wissen in Sachen PC's ist leider begrenzt und deswegen überlasse ich dies hier mal lieber den Könnern 

Budgetgrenze wäre bei mir so um die 800€ - 850€. 
Ich hoffe damit einen guten Rechner zu finden, mit dem ich die nächsten 2 - 3 Jahre keine Probleme habe, ohne mich mit meiner Kiste "veraltet" zu fühlen. 
Spiele wie The Forest oder ähnliche Steam Spiele sollten am besten schon hochauflösend spielbar sein. Desweiteren bin ich auch oft in Spielen wie LoL oder  in RPG's (Bsp: Elder Scrolls Online) unterwegs. Hier würde ich mir eben wünschen die Framerate hoch zu halten aber trotzdem die Optik nicht darunter leiden zu lassen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen und mir etwas in dieser Richtung zusammenstellen.

Danke! 



MFG


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2015)

Also, die Games sind meines Wissens allesamt sehr wenig anfordernd - da würde ich einen Intel Core i5 für um die 180€ nehmen oder auch sogar einen Xeon E3-1231v3 für 240€ plus nem Mainboard für 70-80€ als Basis. Dazu 2x4GB RAM für 70€. Dazu ein Gehäuse und Netzteil zu je 60€. Beide CPUs wären schon viel mehr, als du an sich brauchst, aber eine sehr gute Basis, weil du auch noch in 2-3, vlt auch 4-5 Jahren allein per Grafikkarten-Upgrade die dann neuesten Spiele genießen können wirst. Der Xeon wäre "zukunftssicherer", denn er kann dabei genau wie ein Desktop-Core i7 nämlich 8 Threads nutzen, d.h. er arbeitet wie eine 8Kern-CPU, der Core i5 beherrscht nur 4 Threads. Es kann aber sein, dass der Aufpreis sich erst spät oder nie auszahlt, denn derzeit ist der Xeon nur ein bisschen schneller, weil die Games&co noch nicht auf 8 Kerne ausgelegt sind.

Als Festplatte kannst du eine 256GB-SSD nehmen, vlt reicht die sogar für alles - hast du denn alle die gannten Games bisher auf dem Laptop? Wenn ja: wie viel Platz wird auf der Laptop-Festplatte derzeit belegt? Ansonsten nimm eine 1000GB-Festplatte und dafür keine SSD oder eine kleinere SSD, auf die Windows und ein paar Lieblingsspiele passen. Eine SSD ist eine modernere Art von Festplatte ohne bewegliche Teile, sonder mit Speicherchips, und daher extrem schnell - das würde halt das Windows-Booten und den Alltag unter Windows sehr beschleunigen, nicht aber die reine Spielepower. 256SD ca 100€, 128GB ca 60€, 1000GB Festplatte ca 55€.

Sagen wir mal du nimmst den Core i5, 128GB SSD und 1000GB Fesplatte. Dann vlt noch nen CPU-Kühler für 25€ für einen leiseren PC statt des Standardkühlers von Intel und ein DVD-Laufwerk für 15€. Das macht zusammen ca 600€. Dann kannst Du bei der Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 270X nehmen (160€) oder R9 280 (180€) oder eine Nvidia GTX 960 für 200€, wobei die meist nicht besser als die R9 280 ist.

In der Summe sind das dann maximal 800€. Mit dem Xeon als CPU sind es 860€ bzw. wenn du es bei der R9 270X belässt 830€. Die Karte würde Deine Spiele mehr als locker reichen, da du keine "HighEnd"-Spiele auf der Liste hast.

Falls noch Windows im Budget dabei sein soll, dann musst Du es beim i5 belassen und wohl auch die SSD erst mal weglassen, und oder auch erst mal beim Gehäuse und Netzteil etwas günstigere Dinge nehmen und/oder es beim Standardkühler für die CPU belassen. Win 8.1 kostet ca 90€. Und was ist mit Zusammenbau? Ach ja: laufen die Games denn mit Deinem Laptop? Was hat der denn für eine CPU und Grafikkarte?



Also am besten mal nen Blick drüber werfen und dann noch sagen, was du davon hältst und wie es mit Windows ist - dann könnte man auch ganz konkrete Bauteile (Board, Gehäuse usw.) empfehlen.


----------



## EXcessStyle (6. Februar 2015)

Erst mal danke für die schnelle und detailreiche Antwort!

Finde die Zusammenstellung so wie du sie genannt hast, mit 830€ ohne Betriebssystem, in Ordnung. Wobei mir dieser Xeon E3 gar nichts sagt. Aber kenne mich da auch zu wenig aus.

Also The Forest und LoL besitze ich bereits. LoL lässt sich mit meinem jetzigem Laptop auch sehr gut spielen, nur wenn zu viele andere Dinge im Hintergrund laufen (Skype, Youtube,...) bricht die Framerate von 60fps schnell mal auf 15fps runter. Das nervt dann doch ganz schön und stört das flüssige Spiel.

Zu The Forest muss ich sagen dass ich dieses nur auf sehr niedrigen Anforderungen spielen kann und selbst da merke ich wie unglaublich heiß der Laptop wird. Und das macht dann wirklich keinen Spaß, wenn man weiss wie gut dass Spiel in Wirklichkeit aussehen kann. Somit muss ich hier auf jegliche Lichteffekte verzichten und nur mit geringer Sichtweite spielen.

Elder Scrolls Online habe ich nicht, da ein Kumpel von mir einen etwas besseren Laptop wie ich hat und damit nur auf minimal spielen kann. Damit wollte ich dann bis zum neuen Rechner warten. Ein anderer Kumpel spielt es auf Ultra Settings und da sind einfach Welten dazwischen.

Zum Speicher sollte die 265GB SSD erst mal auf jeden Fall ausreichen.

Also ich hab meinen Laptop jetzt um die 5 oder 6 Jahre denke ich:

Intel Core i5 M430 2.27GHz
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher

Zusammenbauen dürfte soweit kein Problem sein. Kenne da noch jemand der sich auskennt und mir da bestimmt hilft.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2015)

Okay, bei dem Laptop wäre im direkten Vergleich schon ein Core i3 (110€) und eine AMD R7 260X (110€) um Längen stärker    das würde bei Dir schon reichen, aber mit 150-200€ mehr hättest du dann eben einen PC mit extrem solider Basis, die auch für "Top"-Games reicht, was die technischen Anforderungen angeht. 

Die Xeons sind an sich für Server gedacht, und früher brauchte man da auch besondere Mainboards. Inzwischen sind die Xeons aber einfach nur leicht abgewandelte Standard-CPUs und passen auf ganz normale Mainboards, auf die auch "normale" CPUs mit dem gleichen Sockel passen. Der Sockel ist quasi der Steckplatz für die CPU - da ist bei Intel der 1150 aktuell das beste in Sachen Preis-Leistung. Es gibt noch den "Profi"-Sockel 2011 bze 2011-13, aber der ist nur was für Profi-Anwendungen und kostet in der Summe viel zu viel, bringt in Spielen wiederum kaum einen Vorteil zum Sockel 1150.  Allein die Mainboards: das ist für den So1150 schon eines für 80€ mehr als ausreichend, bei 2011-3 geht es ab 170-180€ erst los bei den Preisen...  was den Xeon angeht: Xeons gibt es für viele Sockel, und die für den So 1150 haben hinter der Modellnummer ein v3 stehen. Der E3-1230 v3 oder E3-1231 v3 entspricht rein technisch einem Core i7-4770, nur das der i7 teurer ist und auch eine eingebaute Grafikeinheit hat, die man aber ja nicht braucht, wenn man eine Grafikkarte nutzt. Daher ist der Xeon eben ein guter Kauftipp. Andere Xeons sind wiederum oft teurer als die gleichschnellen Core i5 oder Core i7-CPUs, daher kommen - wenn man nen Xeon nimmt - von Preis-Leistung nur die beiden genannten (1230 und 1231) in Frage.   

Hier mal Bauteile als Tipp:

Xeon E3 1230 bzw 1231 Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)  oder Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)  der 1231 ist nen Tick schneller. Je ca 245€. Oder eben "nur" einen Core i5 Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)  185€

Mainboard: am besten eines von denen hier  Intel Sockel 1150 im Preisvergleich zB das ASRock H97 Pro4 oder auch H97M Pro4 ist sehr bewährt, oder auch die beiden Gigabyte-Modelle. 80€.

RAM:  2x4GB DDR3 Speicher im Preisvergleich  sehr beliebt ist das hier Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)  aber auch die anderen passen, hängt halt auch von der Lieferbarkeit ab. Ich würde nur kein RAM mit so hohen Kühlrippen nehmen. Max 70€

SSD 240-256GB SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHII-240G-G25)  oder ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-256GM-C)  oder Crucial M550 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD1) oder Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)  100€

Gehäuse: hängt halt auch von Dir ab PC-Gehäuse im Preisvergleich  ich würde zB das hier vorschlagen Xigmatek Alfar schwarz (CCM-38ABX-U02)  da sind auch 2 Lüfter dabei. Oder wenn es "monolithisch" sein soll: Sharkoon Mask  auch mit Lüftern. Beide ca. 50€.  

Netzteil: zB Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1)  oder AeroCool Strike-X Modular Series 500W ATX 2.3 (EN53884)  oder Fractal Design Integra M 550W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-IN3B-550W)  oder Sharkoon WPM600 Bronze 600W ATX 2.3  ca 55€

Jetzt haben wir in der Summe je nach CPU 540 bis 600€. Selbst wenn Du den Xeon nimmst, wäre also eine AMD R9 280 (zB PowerColor Radeon R9 280 TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AXR9 280 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC), 185€ )  oder GTX 960 (zB Zotac GeForce GTX 960, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90301-10M)  205€ )  drin.  Oder nochmal ca 15% schneller die R9 280X XFX Radeon R9 280X Black Double Dissipation Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (R9-280X-TDBD)  für 225€. Da kannst Du also entscheiden, was Du nimmst.

Und falls Du einen CPU-Kühler willst, damit der PC leiser läuft, dann zB den hier EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)  30€.


----------



## Blinx (6. Februar 2015)

Hi, kann man das also so machen ?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201e2c2d262be3caa627d40b73b60052530ed7ac5777

und dazu noch das Gehäuse Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL)

Preislimit so um die 750 - 770 euro

MfG

P.S SSD und HDD  sowie Laufwerk kann ich noch aus meinem alten verwenden.


----------



## EXcessStyle (6. Februar 2015)

Hab hier mal so was ich gefunden hab zusammengestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2015)

@EXesssStyle: Jo, das geht - aber die GTX 960 ist schwächer als eine gleichteure AMD R9 280X...    und wenn du die Artikel per Preisvergleichlink aufrufst, sind die grad bei Hardwareversand ein Stück günstiger, falls du das noch nicht so gemacht hast


@Blinkx: ja, sieht gut aus. So könnte es auch ExesssStyle machen, wobei er natürlich auch trotzdem Gehäuse, Netzteil usw. aus dem anderen Vorschlag nehmen kann.


----------



## Blinx (6. Februar 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Kannst du mir noch eine andere R9 280X empfehlen ? Wenn möglich sollte es die bei Mindfactory geben.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn an der XFX nicht okay? Wenn du mehr ausgeben kannst/willst, dann nimm direkt eine R9 290 - die packt nochmal 20% Leistung drauf und ist ab 250€ zu haben


----------



## Blinx (6. Februar 2015)

Sind bloß noch 2 auf lager deswegen, als Notlösung sozusagen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2015)

Ach so, okay - also, ich kann da auch nicht viel mehr sagen als: schau halt, was es bei MF sonst so gibt und bei den Meinungen gut wegkommt, vlt auch bei alternate mal gegenchecken (da werden auch viele Meinungen gepostet). Wirklich "schlecht" ist keine, es kann halt sein, dass die ein oder andere etwas leiser ist. Hauptsache 2-3 Lüfter und nicht zu teuer, und wenn du zwei gleichteure hast, dann bei den techn. Daten schauen, welche den höheren Takt bietet.

Ansonsten, wenn es immer teurer würde, wäre wie gesagt direkt eine R9 290 die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Blinx (6. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## EXcessStyle (6. Februar 2015)

Jetzt hab ich noch 2 Fragen.

Welches Betriebssystem ist denn jetzt eigentlich das "gaming freundlichste". Viele sagen ja Win7?

Und könntest du mir dazu auch gleich noch einen passenden Monitor empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2015)

Also, inzwischen spricht rein gar nix mehr gegen WIn 8.1 64Bit. 

Monitor: ist halt ne Kostenfrage. Für 160€ gibt es schon gute in 24 Zoll - für 250-300€ auch mit 144Hz, was für ein ruhigeres Bild sorgt. Das merkst du aber nur, wenn du einen normalen dann mit dem 144er vergleichst. Es ist nicht so, dass du bei nem normalen denkst "hmm, der sollte lieber was smoother sein.... "


----------



## EXcessStyle (7. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal den Monitor mit dazu genommen. Weiss nich ob der gut is? Sah aber für mich ganz ok aus.
Betriebssystem war in deutsch irgendwie nicht verfügbar, deswegen hab ichs jetzt zwecks Kostenübersicht einfach mal das ENG mit rein genommen.
Und den Zusammenbau hab ich trotzdem einfach mal mit reingenommen, is vielleicht doch besser so.

Wollte das ganze bevor ich es bestelle nochmal absegnen lassen. Das deutsche Win 8.1 muss ich dann wohl eben wo anders bestellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2015)

Der Monitor ist gut, vor allem bei der Bildqualität, dafür ist VIELLEICHT einer mit TN-Panel dann noch besser für Gaming, aber auch für Games wird der Dell sicher gut genug sein - kannst ja mal hier schauen http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00H3JIGHA/   vergiss aber nicht, ein HDMI-Kabel mitzubestellen (sofern beim Dell nicht explizit dabeisteht, dass eines im Lieferumfang ist)

Wegen Windows: das muss es geben, kostet auch unter 100€ - hier Windows 8.1 64-Bit (SB-Version) günstig kaufen


----------



## EXcessStyle (7. Februar 2015)

Oh ok das muss ich dann im Shop übersehen haben, danke!

So dann hab ich ja eigentlich alles was ich brauche, oder? Dann müsste ich nur noch Win8 installieren und könnte mit allem loslegen, seh ich das richtig?

Ach was ich noch fragen wollte. Ist dann bei dem Gehäuse gleich ein Laufwerk mit dabei, weil da steht ja nur dass Schächte vorhanden sind.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2015)

Ein DVD-Laufwerk musst du noch dazubestellen, aber die kosten selbst als brenner nur so 15€.  DVD-RW Laufwerke günstig kaufen 

Ansonsten kannst du einfach loslegen. Lad Dir aber dann direkt auch die neuesten Treiber fürs Mainboard beim Boardhersteller und für die Grafikkarte bei AMD bzw Nvidia runter, vlt. sogar schon vorher am Laptop und dann ab damit auf nen USB-Stick


----------



## EXcessStyle (12. Februar 2015)

So also gestern kamen die ganzen neuen Sachen. Ich hab jetzt soweit schon alles angeschlossen und die beigelegten Treiber in CD-Form installiert (Monitor, Mainboard und Grafikkarte). 

Jetzt hab ich aber abschließend trotzdem noch 2 Fragen.
Zum einen: Die mitgelieferten Treiber werden ja sicherlich nicht die allerneusten sein. Deshalb hab ich mich mal, wie du ja schon gesagt hast, auf den Internetseiten kundig gemacht und nach Treibern gesucht. Da ich mir jetzt aber nicht 100%ig sicher bin und nicht das falsche downloaden wollte frag ich hier nochmal nach:

Grafikkarte:
AMD Grafiktreiber und Software
Hier hab ich unten rechts bei "Aktuelle AMD Catalyst™ Treiber und Software" bei der Spalte "Radeon™ R9 200, R7 200, HD 7000, HD 6000, and HD 5000 Series" mein Win8.1 64bit ausgewählt und dann muss ich eigentlich nur noch die 288mb große Datei runterladen und installieren, oder?

Mainboard:
ASRock > H97M Pro4
Muss ich hier alle Treiber die aufgelistet sind installieren?


Und mein letzter Punkt wäre noch was zur Auflösung. Nachdem ich den mitgelieferten Treiber für den Desktop installiert hab (der Treiber hat sich automatisch aktuallisiert) zeigt mir mein Desktop trotz voller Auflösung kein Vollbild mehr an. An allen vier Seiten ist ein schwarzer Rand der erst verschwindet wenn ich die Auflösung runterschraube, wobei dann natürlich dass Bild verwischt aussieht. Hab den Desktop mit einem HDMI an den Rechner verbunden. Gibt es hier irgendwelche Optionen, in der ich trotz voller Auflöung auch ein Vollbild einstellen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Zu Grafikkarte: jo, genau - aber ZUERST die Mainboardtreiber installieren


zum Board: zuerst die "INF", dann noch LAN, Intel Management Engine Driver und am Schluss die Audio-Treiber. Mehr ist nicht zwingend nötig - falls der PC irgendwie meckert, muss man vlt doch noch einen der anderen auch installieren



Wenn das alles installiert ist inkl. Grafik und das letzte Problem immer noch da ist, dann muss man noch Mal weitersehen


----------

